# Deleting Purchased PPV Please HELP



## ac007 (Apr 18, 2007)

I have samsung tivo. While wife and I were on vacation last weekend, my idiot brother who was housesitting ordered adult PPV. I want to delete it our of the "purchases" file, so my kids or wife don't see it. Please help


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

This is stored on the smart card in your TiVo. You will either have to order a new smart card ($20) or you will have to wait for the TiVo to dial in and report the purchase to DirecTV and order more PPV until it falls off the bottom of the list. I think there is a way you can order PPV and cancel and not be charged. The phone call can not be forced from the TiVo menu and must be automatically done from the DirecTiVo or forced by a CSR over the satellite.

I don't know if a CSR can clear the smart card purchases and reset the card.


----------



## ac007 (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks. Ordering programs then canceling purchases works. My Tivo only hold 4 current actions. It now just reads 4 canceled purchases. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## cramer (Aug 14, 2000)

Purchases are not "erasable". The card will hold them as long as there's space (and they've been reported.) I cannot speak as to the modern day card as I don't purchase any PPV, but I used to... I have an H card with 30+ PPV purchases recorded on it dating back to 1997. (of course, no modern recevier can read it. I'd have to put it back in the Sony SAT-B2 to read it.)


----------



## rlj5242 (Dec 20, 2000)

I always blame the adult PPV purchases on my cats. It's just as believable as the brother excuse.

-Robert


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

If your idiot brother _really_ did it what's the big deal ?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Because he obviously doesn't have a brother. He made the purchases.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

1) pull card from receiver
2) open door to microwave
3) place card inside
4) nuc until you see flames
5) order new card


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

Wont make any difference. Once the shows have been ordered, they are on the account. You can do what you want with the Card.

So, pay your PPV Bill, and stop watching that stuff!


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Yes, the purchase is still on the account, but the OP wanted them removed from the access card so that can't be seen by going to the Purchases screen on the DVR.


----------



## verchad (Sep 29, 2006)

Order a new card, and have a little sit down with the brother in law and, oh yeah, get a new couch, eeeew!


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

You sure the OP didnt order the Porn himself, and just doesnt want the wife to know about it....LMFAO


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

It's still going to appear on the bill, of course.


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

Perhaps the Bill may "Disappear" too....

Whoops sorry... the Dog ate it


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

dswallow said:


> It's still going to appear on the bill, of course.


That's why they make shredders.
Hey, put the access card in the shredder.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

What the heck is the big deal with porn showing up on the bill anyway? If the op actually purchased it and can't even talk to his spouse about it, he has some far more serious problems.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

aaronwt said:


> What the heck is the big deal with porn showing up on the bill anyway? If the op actually purchased it and can't even talk to his spouse about it, he has some far more serious problems.


It's an American thing.


----------



## pollix44 (Apr 29, 2008)

can somebody help me im looking for the 1800 numer or numbers the ird(receiver) dialout to report ppv


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> What the heck is the big deal with porn showing up on the bill anyway? If the op actually purchased it and can't even talk to his spouse about it, he has some far more serious problems.


There are some households where the husband ordering porn might be grounds for divorce. Some families don't believe in that sort of thing and rightly so.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

bengalfreak said:


> [...] and rightly so.


That's where you lost me. You're making a sanctimonious judgment about others with that part of the statement rather than just stating facts like the other part of it.


----------



## rlj5242 (Dec 20, 2000)

pollix44 said:


> can somebody help me im looking for the 1800 numer or numbers the ird(receiver) dialout to report ppv


Just plug the phone line into the receiver and it will dial out if both the line and modem in the receiver are in working order. No need to enter any numbers.

-Robert


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 4, 2007)

pollix44 said:


> can somebody help me im looking for the 1800 numer or numbers the ird(receiver) dialout to report ppv


There is no way for you to force the "call out". It does it on its own, or in some cases the CSR can tell it to call you, but you need to have the line plugged in for up to 24 hours till the call is made.


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

bengalfreak said:


> There are some households where the husband ordering porn might be grounds for divorce.


Why did they bother getting married if ordering porn is grounds for divorce?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

bengalfreak said:


> There are some households where the husband ordering porn might be grounds for divorce. Some families don't believe in that sort of thing and rightly so.


And again if that is truly the case they have much bigger problems if you can't be honest with your spouse.
If you have to lie to your spouse then what is the point in getting married? If they have to lie they have some serious problems.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

99&#37; of porn, in my opinion, is degrading to women. Its the way it is. Now, I have seen some couples oriented stuff that I thought was fine. But, if my wife caught me watching most of the garbage out there, where the woman is treated like a pice of meat, I think she'd have a big problem with that and again, rightly so. Its not the medium that I have a problem with, its what is actually out there on the market. I did not mean to high jack the thread.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

bengalfreak said:


> 99% of porn, in my opinion, is degrading to women. Its the way it is. Now, I have seen some couples oriented stuff that I thought was fine. But, if my wife caught me watching most of the garbage out there, where the woman is treated like a pice of meat, I think she'd have a big problem with that and again, rightly so. Its not the medium that I have a problem with, its what is actually out there on the market. I did not mean to high jack the thread.


Personally, I don't even get a rise out of watching porn or going to a strip club. But if my friends are headed that way I will go with them. But I have no problem telling or talking to my girlfriend of 13.5 years about it. I have no reason to lie to her about anything, and I've always felt that way about anyone I've dated. If I need to lie to them abnout anything, then there is no point in me even being romantically involved with them.

I wouldn't want to be lied to, so why would I do it to someone else.


----------



## ADent (Jan 7, 2000)

Supposedly if you order some PPV events more than a few days out - then cancel them the day before they will still show up on the card and eventually move the offending title down the list. That was a long time ago on this trick.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> Personally, I don't even get a rise out of watching porn or going to a strip club. But if my friends are headed that way I will go with them. But I have no problem telling or talking to my girlfriend of 13.5 years about it. I have no reason to lie to her about anything, and I've always felt that way about anyone I've dated. If I need to lie to them abnout anything, then there is no point in me even being romantically involved with them.
> 
> I wouldn't want to be lied to, so why would I do it to someone else.


Bull. Anyone who says they have never lied in a relationship of 13.5 years is either lying or hasn't examined their relationship hard enough. Example, if you say that you tell your girlfriend the truth 100% of the time when she says something like 'does this outfit make me look fat?', then you are either lying or are stupid.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

bengalfreak said:


> Bull. Anyone who says they have never lied in a relationship of 13.5 years is either lying or hasn't examined their relationship hard enough. Example, if you say that you tell your girlfriend the truth 100% of the time when she says something like 'does this outfit make me look fat?', then you are either lying or are stupid.


I tell her what I think. I say i hate it, you look fat, etc. She isn't asking me to lie to her, she wants to know what I really think, and I tell her what I think.
Our relationship is not typical anyway. Very few people date for over 13 years and still live at separate residences, but it works for us. I don't lie to her because I treat her how I would like to be treated.


----------



## Democracy (Apr 27, 2008)

aaronwt said:


> What the heck is the big deal with porn showing up on the bill anyway? If the op actually purchased it and can't even talk to his spouse about it, he has some far more serious problems.


I am Not married but would assume the wife would think what is wrong with me that he has to look at porn. This might be a good thing as the wife might start looking into ways of improving herself (If she has let herself go). The Op Should leave the porn and actually make efforts to let his wife see. There will be 1 0f 2 results. 1. Wife improvement or 2. divorce. If it came to #2 there is a serious communication issue, as There is nothing wrong with a little Porn Now and than.


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

Democracy said:


> There is nothing wrong with a little Porn Now and than.


amen. My wife has found that watching occasional porn actually helps her with her own sense of body self image. Porn stars seldom have perfect bodies, just like the rest of us.

while porn from the 70's was clearly degrading to women, modern porn is mostly made for couples. More than 50% of rented porn is rented by housewives to spice up sex life.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

HiDefGator said:


> More than 50% of rented porn is rented by housewives to spice up sex life.


Bull*****. Never once in my life have I seen a woman in the adult section of any of the video stores we frequent. Not once. Now maybe its true of PPV, but its not true of video rental. No way, no how. And as far as modern porn being degrading to women, the titles of what is showing on PPV on DirecTV at the current moment:

King Sized Hooters
Stuffin' Pink
Incredible Gulp
Big Boob Playtime
Asian Sex Academy
ChickABoom
Coat my Throat
Barely Legal Coming of Age 2

You're right. None of those titles seems to put the woman in a degrading position. Gimme a break. Porn is not designed for couples. and housewives are not renting the above titles in droves.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I'm guessing those titles aren't aimed at couples or women, but we are talking about DirecTV.


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> I'm guessing those titles aren't aimed at couples or women, but we are talking about DirecTV.


check out the titles available at adam and eve dot com. they are all couples videos and the newest are filmed HD. Just depends on where you look. and I'm not trying to promote that site. just an example.


----------



## Nugent (Jan 20, 2004)

bengalfreak said:


> Never once in my life have I seen a woman in the adult section of any of the video stores we frequent.


Who makes up this "we" of which you speak? Can't be a woman, because you've never seen one there.


----------



## snickerrrrs (Mar 31, 2006)

You guys are having WAY too much fun at this guy's expense. LOL 

Got caught ordering porn...LOL


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

HiDefGator said:


> check out the titles available at adam and eve dot com. they are all couples videos and the newest are filmed HD. Just depends on where you look. and I'm not trying to promote that site. just an example.


I agree its out there and I have no problem with it. I just disagree it is anywhere near the majority of the offering.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Nugent said:


> Who makes up this "we" of which you speak? Can't be a woman, because you've never seen one there.


No, if you read "carefully", I said that I've never seen a woman in the "adult section" of the video stores we frequent. Mostly, I'm sure, because women are not into titles like those listed above which is what is available for rent in video stores.

The person I refer to as part of "we" would be my wife of 22 years. And no, she doesn't frequent the adult section of the video store. And yes, she would have a problem with it if I rented one of the above titles, as well she should.


----------

